# FaeryBee Flock - December Photo Op



## FaeryBee

*Several Members requested more pictures of the FaeryBee Flock be posted so... here you go!!

FaeryBee Flock - December Photo Op



Attention!! May I have your attention please?
My name is Sunny and I'm the FIRST of the FaeryBee Flock to be featured in this thread!


I'm the only "bin o' budgies" bird of the flock since my buddy Shelby passed away over a year ago now.
My Momma loves me just as much as all the others though.


Excuse me - I need to fly over to one of the other cagse now.


Oh, did you follow me? 


Do you know why my name is Sparky? It's because I look like a bright spark of light!


I'm the one in charge - Sunny just doesn't realize it.


But - I can be cute and cuddly too because I really DO love my "brother", Sunny.


Hi, Skipper! Whatcha Doin'?


Sheesh! I was just playing why do you have that silly camera pointing at me AGAIN?!


I think I'll be appearing in Budgie Quarterly in January - If I'm not mistaken on the month.


Scooter is an expert when it comes to his favorite Budgie Yoga pose.


I'm thinking a nap is sounding good right about now&#8230;


With such a sweet little face, no one will ever believe I throw my toys off the top of my cage


Prince Pedro believes all lovebirds should have at least 5 hours of out of cage time every day


Checking out the triangle swing is part of Pedro's daily duties


Move along, humans - you still have other pictures to see!


Poppy Posey wants you to think she's an innocent little girl


She practices looking coy because she knows Pedro is smitten with her


Boooo! But she has a vicious bite and loves to try to surprise you


Incoming Peachy Pie!!!


Hey, I don't want to miss out on having my picture taken you know


Is this the pose what you were looking for, Mom?




Autumn believes life was a lot easier before 7 birds came to live in the house.


Excuse me! Do you think I could have a little more room on MY bed?


Cute little Kylie Conan looks like the best present I could ask for!


Kylie believes making puppy-caves is a great pass-time for long lazy afternoons and he's top notch in constructing them


If you managed to make it through this HUGE thread full of pictures, the entire FaeryBee Flock commends you on your stamina!

Thanks for looking. 
​*


----------



## kwatson

*You have an absolutely beautiful flock of birdies Deb , they all are gorgeous!!!
And so are your doggies too and look to have the good life *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Beautiful photos of your flock deb they are adorable and your captions are wonderful and funny.. Oh we made it though and loved it..I love your dogs especially the last photo it looks like he is saying no one can move me from this spot it is to cold and 'I'm as snug as a bug in a rug'


----------



## eduardo

*Deb, your birdies and your doggies are adorable! They all look so healthy and happy :thumbsup:
I bet they make you very, very happy *


----------



## Budgiekeet

Awesome pictures of the clan. I really like the Yoga pose .


----------



## Mikey Did It

My 11 yr. old Jack Russell, Grip, loves to make 'puppy caves' in the pillows just like Kylie! Aren't they precious and I know that must be so comfy for them; not a care in the world - just snuggle up in the pillows all morning, go outside for a stroll around the backyard around noon, then back to the 'puppy cave' for an afternoon nap until dinner time. What a life!!!


----------



## Jonah

Nice picture's Deb...everybirdie look's wonderful, and your pooches look like healthy little show dog's....thank's for sharing the pic's....


----------



## kcladyz

poor peachy last again lol Poppy is stunning


----------



## Sproot

What a lovely, colourful flock! (and doggies)


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Thanks Deb, I love them all, such a beautiful flock and doggies.

I love the last Peachy pose


----------



## Budget baby

HMM me thinks how can I smuggle tat gorgeous Poppi home when I am over there:spy::evil: They are all so cute and adorable they are very much loved and cared for. Thankyou for sharing those precious memories with us Deb


----------



## kaka

Rough Collie dogs my favourite since my school days because of TV serial LASSIE 

Beautiful birds you have :loveeyes:


----------



## jrook

Poppy looks SO SWEET and innocent.  She is beautiful  .. as is your entire menagerie. Your birds look very content, but I see a little twinkle of mischief in those eyes!! They are gorgeous. Your shelties are also precious... they own that bed!!
Thanks for sharing those with us!!


----------



## Cozette

I love this thread! I really enjoyed it ❤. They are all so cute! Are Sunny and Sparky both English too?


----------



## despoinaki

I love them all!! Especially Skipper and Scooter! they are so fluffy!


----------



## PipSqueakZ

*Beautiful healthy and happy looking household you have there! They're all gorgeous but i loved the close-up of Miss Poppy! *


----------



## kcladyz

Peachy will always be my fav


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kwatson said:



You have an absolutely beautiful flock of birdies Deb , they all are gorgeous!!!
And so are your doggies too and look to have the good life 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim -- I do my best to keep them all as happy as possible.



LynandIndigo said:



Beautiful photos of your flock deb they are adorable and your captions are wonderful and funny.. Oh we made it though and loved it..I love your dogs especially the last photo it looks like he is saying no one can move me from this spot it is to cold and 'I'm as snug as a bug in a rug'

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn. I think that was exactly what Kylie was thinking!



eduardo said:



Deb, your birdies and your doggies are adorable! They all look so healthy and happy :thumbsup:
I bet they make you very, very happy 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee.



Budgiekeet said:



Awesome pictures of the clan. I really like the Yoga pose .

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Rick!



Mikey Did It said:



My 11 yr. old Jack Russell, Grip, loves to make 'puppy caves' in the pillows just like Kylie! Aren't they precious and I know that must be so comfy for them; not a care in the world - just snuggle up in the pillows all morning, go outside for a stroll around the backyard around noon, then back to the 'puppy cave' for an afternoon nap until dinner time. What a life!!!

Click to expand...

 I agree completely, Nedra! 



Jonah said:



Nice picture's Deb...everybirdie look's wonderful, and your pooches look like healthy little show dog's....thank's for sharing the pic's....

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Randy.



kcladyz said:



poor peachy last again lol Poppy is stunning

Click to expand...

 Heidi, Peachy is only last because he's so spoiled and stays on me until the last second and even though she's cute, Poppy is a mean as a little striped spider.



Sproot said:



What a lovely, colourful flock! (and doggies)

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Karen



Frankie'sFriend said:



Thanks Deb, I love them all, such a beautiful flock and doggies.

I love the last Peachy pose 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna



Pretty boy said:



HMM me thinks how can I smuggle tat gorgeous Poppi home when I am over there:spy::evil: They are all so cute and adorable they are very much loved and cared for. Thankyou for sharing those precious memories with us Deb 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy! Everyone of them are little characters.



**** said:



Rough Collie dogs my favourite since my school days because of TV serial LASSIE

Beautiful birds you have :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

 Thank you -- my shelties are spoiled rotten.



jrook said:



Poppy looks SO SWEET and innocent.  She is beautiful  .. as is your entire menagerie. Your birds look very content, but I see a little twinkle of mischief in those eyes!! They are gorgeous. Your shelties are also precious... they own that bed!!
Thanks for sharing those with us!!

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you enjoyed them, Judy!



Cozette said:



I love this thread! I really enjoyed it ❤. They are all so cute! Are Sunny and Sparky both English too?

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Amber! Sparky is a 50/50 Dark Eyed Clear. Sunny is an American Pet Type Budgie.



despoinaki said:



I love them all!! Especially Skipper and Scooter! they are so fluffy!  

Click to expand...

Thanks, Despina. 



PipSqueakZ said:



Beautiful healthy and happy looking household you have there! They're all gorgeous but i loved the close-up of Miss Poppy! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you Wendy -- Poppy sort of just popped her face right in front of the lens! :laughing:



kcladyz said:



Peachy will always be my fav

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Heidi.*


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee Flock*

Dear Deb, God bless you and your beautiful Family as we pass in to the secret Heart of Winter. Many Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## Cozette

My dogs do the same thing with blankets and pillows. They think all throw pillows are their own personal dog beds in addition to their actual dog beds lol.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Great photos Deb! As usual  they are all gorgeous, but Skipper and Sparky... ooooooohhh love those guys!! so stunning. I love Sparky's little silver cheek patches! Thanks for sharing, very enjoyable *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jo Ann said:



Dear Deb, God bless you and your beautiful Family as we pass in to the secret Heart of Winter. Many Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann :hug: Blessings to you and your family as well.



Cozette said:



My dogs do the same thing with blankets and pillows. They think all throw pillows are their own personal dog beds in addition to their actual dog beds lol.

Click to expand...

 When Kylie isn't making "puppy caves" he throws all the pillows off the bed or the couch onto the floor! :laughing:



BirdCrazyJill said:



Great photos Deb! As usual  they are all gorgeous, but Skipper and Sparky... ooooooohhh love those guys!! so stunning. I love Sparky's little silver cheek patches! Thanks for sharing, very enjoyable 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jill! Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Sproot

Love Scooter's little pink foot curled into a rosebud


----------



## Tree

Great post with beautiful pictures and funny captions!! Thank you Deb!


----------



## aluz

How great to see updated pics of your flock and doggies, they all look fantastic!
I love that pic of your Kylie hiding on his pillow fort!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh Deb - I Adore your Whole family - Beautiful and dazzling they are! Everybirdie is colorful, funny, and sparkling - and the doggies are cute as can be, especially Kylie in the Bed-Cave! And, of course, your captions are priceless. Thanks for inviting me, and making my day, love.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Sproot said:



Love Scooter's little pink foot curled into a rosebud 

Click to expand...

  It does look rather like a rosebud!



Tree said:



Great post with beautiful pictures and funny captions!! Thank you Deb!

Click to expand...

 Glad you enjoyed them, Tree!



aluz said:



How great to see updated pics of your flock and doggies, they all look fantastic!
I love that pic of your Kylie hiding on his pillow fort! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you Ana -- Kylie loves tearing up my bed as soon as I make it. 



SPBudgie said:



Oh Deb - I Adore your Whole family - Beautiful and dazzling they are! Everybirdie is colorful, funny, and sparkling - and the doggies are cute as can be, especially Kylie in the Bed-Cave! And, of course, your captions are priceless. Thanks for inviting me, and making my day, love.

Click to expand...

Thanks for your comments, Ollie!*


----------



## Bethanyi

What a lovely thread! Really enjoyed reading this and love looking at all your lovely birds and doggies! They all look so happy  
I love your love birds- always wanted one myself but I have my hands full with my lot! 
Hope you your family and animal family Have a lovely christmas <3


----------

